# Got a band!



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

We got this girl the other day.

We actually caught two with tags, but I only got a pic of this one.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Are you serious? What were you catching them with?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

haha sweet 8)


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

They eat em in other parts of the country...here we use them for bait. :beer:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

So... Are you gonna put it on your lanyard?... er maybe your fishing pole or something more fitting.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

You use lobster for bait?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

that is not a lobster


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

I thought it was a cray fish...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

What kind of a call were you using? :huh:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Hah, yeah that's a lobster, I see those things kickin around in the tank at Wal-Mart in Alex.

Did you have UV paint on your lure? How the hell do you catch one of those thing anyway? I'd do it in scuba gear with a spear gun, but I'm guessing you guys go a different route.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

It is a lobster.

You guys have never heard of lobster pots?!? :lol:


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

USSapper said:


> that is not a lobster


You need to venture out more if thats not a lobster.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That is just not fair. If I could set out lobster traps for dinner I'd never hit Mickey D's. :lol:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am jealous.....

You can hunt sea ducks and when you are done check your lobster pots!

Congrats on the band!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

IOWAFOWLER said:


> USSapper said:
> 
> 
> > that is not a lobster
> ...


That looks like an overweight crawfish out of the Big Muddy!!


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

I agree it does look like a crawfish. But it you look at the close up you can see the size compaired to the floor.

Plus his location SCREAMS Lobster. My uncle was stationed in NH many years ago and brought home a huge cooler full of those bad boys. I remember I wanted to keep one as a pet. I was like 8-9yrs old. I love those tasty things. Just wish my wife would let me order them more often.


----------

